# i'm off then



## n brown (Feb 23, 2014)

well I've quite enjoyed most of my time on this forum,and I hope I've contributed a bit but I think it's time to move on.
the latest bit of mean-spirited vigilantism has been the final straw for me. that somebody took it on themselves,having misread the situation ,to post a photo including the reg no. of this poor sod's van,and that so many people jumped in to the attack quite shocked me. and that the photo was allowed to be posted by admin.
  wildcamping used to be about avoiding regulation and being free spirits,this seems to be about the opposite,bye


----------



## Admin (Feb 23, 2014)

n brown said:


> to post a photo including the reg no. of this poor sod's van,and that so many people jumped in to the attack quite shocked me. and that the photo was allowed to be posted by admin.



I did look at the photo and it is impossible to read the Reg number as it is flashed out, you have "misread the situation" so I suggest you get your facts right before you "jumped in to the attack" of me in such a "mean-spirited" way.

This community is based on an ethos:

We DO NOT park where we are not welcome.
We DO NOT cause nuisance to others.
We DO NOT leave anything behind, including waste water on tarmac.

Parking in a passing place is never acceptable, the convenience of the motorhomer is never more important  than obstructing a road.

I have had to deal with the aftermath of other motorhomers many times, so I do understand why people get upset. In the thread that you are referring to I believe that the correct course of action was taken: educating the person. They maybe new motothomers and not understand.


----------



## ivecotrucker (Feb 23, 2014)

Yet again I seem to have missed out on all the "aggro" -  what was all this about then ?.

I really must pay more attention, just as my old School Reports always said !.


----------



## n brown (Feb 23, 2014)

Admin said:


> I did look at the photo and it is impossible to read the Reg number as it is flashed out, you have "misread the situation" so I suggest you get your facts right before you "jumped in to the attack" of me in such a "mean-spirited" way.
> 
> This community is based on an ethos:
> 
> ...


bye  phil


----------



## Admin (Feb 23, 2014)

bye


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh dear, very sad to see Mr Brown go. Whatever people think about the reasons for him leaving, I personally think this forum will be all the poorer for losing him.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 23, 2014)

*Don,t go*

I am a newbie on here and love nbrown,s humour and off the cuff remarks he and people like him make this a fun forum. PLEASE reconsider you will be missed.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 23, 2014)

Seahorse said:


> Oh dear, very sad to see Mr Brown go. Whatever people think about the reasons for him leaving, I personally think this forum will be all the poorer for losing him.



He isn't coming to the St David's Day meet either, pity.

I saw the photo & immediately thought stupid sod etc. etc. but I always jump in too quick & I'm sure we must have left our grey waste pipe open as we get everything else wrong. I can see both sides of this one, unusual for me because I normally take sides.

Six of one & half dozen of the other?


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 23, 2014)

sorry to hear n brown is leaving. always interesting and informative posts, sometimes funny too.


----------



## witzend (Feb 23, 2014)

I really can't see why anyone should mind this picture being displayed


----------



## ivecotrucker (Feb 23, 2014)

Admin said:


> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/34984-we-wonder-why.html



OK, got it !!, thanks Phil. I see what you mean, even got the levelling ramp out !!.  Looks like Seahouses perhaps ??   It's really not on, is it ?.

Still sad to loose Mr Brown though, always good for repartee or tech advice. (just my personal opinion).


----------



## fifthwheel (Feb 23, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> I am a newbie on here and love nbrown,s humour and off the cuff remarks he and people like him make this a fun forum. PLEASE reconsider you will be missed.



I second that, dont leave N it wont be the same without you, you have such a lot of experience.


----------



## steveuk0 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ive not met anyone on here yet but dont go , differences of opinion often make posts interesting,


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 23, 2014)

*bring back the brown campaign*

I am new and not sure about the workings of this forum or any other, but thinking out loud if all those who would like Mr Brown to reconsider if we pm him do you think he may change his mind or am I being a bit thick.
Or would admin have shut his acount down already or is it just a crap idea.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 23, 2014)

You will be missed, your humour and knowledge are second to none. Any chance of reconsidering?

When I saw the post, my thoughts were, "blimey, ain't people quick to judge". Thats their choice though.

All the best.


----------



## kenspain (Feb 23, 2014)

Let me know where your going Mr B your the only one who likes my weather reports. Just stay on here for them.:cheers:


----------



## Tow Itch (Feb 23, 2014)

Mr Brown this is pointless.
 You were the first counter opinion about naming and shaming the "Passing Place Parker."
 If you leave who then presents the counter argument? When did a guy walking away from a lynching ever stop it?
 One of the nice things about this forums moderation(or lack of) is that there is a certain amount of silliness without it blowing up (too often) Would anodyne be better? 
 Give it ten minutes and someone with your perspective will no doubt be advocating arson upon Wendyhouse's wendy house.
 It's the nature of this place the motorhomer (D'oh)  had been an arse but the planned hang drawing and quartering was perhaps a touch excessive. 
 I suspect it's just as far to fall from your indignant high horse as it is from other peoples.
 It's Sunday it's either this or D.O.A.B. on the BBC and the close of the winter olympics it's a long time till Top Gear. How else will you fill the day in? 

 Jesus may have said he who is without sin cast the first stone but even that was carefully phrased to stop his mother hoying a half brick at the sinner. 
 We all judge just as you did by starting this thread.

 Come on lighten up.


----------



## barryd (Feb 23, 2014)

Tow Itch said:


> Mr Brown this is pointless.
> You were the first counter opinion about naming and shaming the "Passing Place Parker."
> If you leave who then presents the counter argument? When did a guy walking away from a lynching ever stop it?
> One of the nice things about this forums moderation(or lack of) is that there is a certain amount of silliness without it blowing up (too often) Would anodyne be better?
> ...



I agree!  Stop being a drama queen!  Its hardly worth throwing your toys out of the pram over.  All I saw was a debate about the rights and wrongs of someone parking where they were and emptying the grey waste.  Wrong in my opinion but apart from a few over the top suggestions as to what to do with them I dont think anyone was really suggesting we tip them over the cliff or slash their tyres.

Your a huge contributer on this forum, funny and informative.  Seems a bit daft to fall out over such a trivial thread that we are all having a bash at on a Sunday morning.

Go and have a pint and come back on here and give us all a good kicking!  Come on man ****!


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 23, 2014)

This happens with all forums when a member falls on his sword, it is the other members who will miss his advice and help but the forum will go on without him although it will be missing his input, I disagreed with some of the comments myself because I don't think you can do any more than point out to somebody that it is not helping our cause, if he was visiting a friend there he probably doesn't normally wildcamp himself so would not think of the impact, Mr Brown should take a few days to reconsider and still go to the Severn Bore meet where he can discuss it with his friends


----------



## Tbear (Feb 23, 2014)

n brown said:


> well I've quite enjoyed most of my time on this forum,and I hope I've contributed a bit but I think it's time to move on.
> the latest bit of mean-spirited vigilantism has been the final straw for me. that somebody took it on themselves*,having misread the situation* ,to post a photo including the reg no. of this poor sod's van,and that so many people jumped in to the attack quite shocked me. and that the photo was allowed to be posted by admin.
> wildcamping used to be about avoiding regulation and being free spirits,this seems to be about the opposite,bye



How so??

It was the person on the ground that witnessed the situation in their local area. We have had huge problems locally with irresponsible travelers, I know how the poster feels.

Nbrown I shall really miss your Wit and Wisdom but on this occasion I think you have gone way over the top.


Richard


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 23, 2014)

I cannot even make out the reg no. on my ipad ???? Can anyone make it out ????


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 23, 2014)

******



barryd said:


> I agree!  Stop being a drama queen!  Its hardly worth throwing your toys out of the pram over.  All I saw was a debate about the rights and wrongs of someone parking where they were and emptying the grey waste.  Wrong in my opinion but apart from a few over the top suggestions as to what to do with them I dont think anyone was really suggesting we tip them over the cliff or slash their tyres.
> 
> Your a huge contributer on this forum, funny and informative.  Seems a bit daft to fall out over such a trivial thread that we are all having a bash at on a Sunday morning.
> 
> Go and have a pint and come back on here and give us all a good kicking!  Come on man ****!



Couldn,t agree with you more **** FOR the FORUMS SAKE  that is what you ment isn,t it


----------



## barryd (Feb 23, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> Couldn,t agree with you more **** FOR the FORUMS SAKE  that is what you ment isn,t it



Errrr, Yep! Thas wot I meant.


----------



## zipnolan (Feb 23, 2014)

Stay away from my wife !!!!:lol-053:


----------



## barryd (Feb 23, 2014)

zipnolan said:


> Stay away from my wife !!!!:lol-053:



Why?  Is she a bit tasty?  Post some pics!!!


----------



## Admin (Feb 23, 2014)

I am not sure why N Brown has reacted this way. His first post in this thread says that I have done wrong by allowing a photo with someones reg to be shown, this is a complete lie. This is why I have defended myself.

N Brown has contributed a lot to this community and is a welcome member.

I have no wish for him to leave and I hope that he does not. Hopefully he will reconsider.

This community is bigger than one member or one group of members, as has been proved several times already.


----------



## shawbags (Feb 23, 2014)

The number plate cannot be seen that clears admin , i do think that in this situation a simple note on the windscreen would have been enough , the linch mob ready to hang the bloke should chill out and grow up !!! , who made you lot the motorhome police !!!


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 23, 2014)

*enough is enough thread*

Like anything else in life you need to weigh up the pro,s and cons on this site the pros far outweigh the cons. So instead of all this talk of leaving there should be more talk about preserving what is good

Sound familiar Mr Brown yes we'll it should this quote was posted by you on 15/12/2013 when another member was about to throw in the towel GOOD ADVICE I would say, what about you?


----------



## Tow Itch (Feb 23, 2014)

shawbags said:


> The number plate cannot be seen that clears admin , i do think that in this situation a simple note on the windscreen would have been enough , the linch mob ready to hang the bloke should chill out and grow up !!! , who made you lot the motorhome police !!!




How did you notice, I thought we were in plain clothes?


----------



## shawbags (Feb 23, 2014)

Tow Itch said:


> How did you notice, I thought we were in plain clothes?



that's MORE LIKE IT A BIT OF HUMOUR :wacko:.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 23, 2014)

barryd said:


> Why?  Is she a bit tasty?  Post some pics!!!



As a lighter note to this thread - thanks Barry I nearly fell off my bar stool from laughing at that one.

Mr Brown (as he now seems to be known) usually makes me laugh too.


----------



## barryd (Feb 23, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> As a lighter note to this thread - thanks Barry I nearly fell off my bar stool from laughing at that one.
> 
> Mr Brown (as he now seems to be known) usually makes me laugh too.



Ah lucky you going down the pub eh?

He makes me laugh an all.  All this has been blown out of proportion.  Calm down calm down eh, eh, eh, (how do you do a scouse accent on a forum?)

I might have to start a gassing thread.


----------



## Beemer (Feb 23, 2014)

shawbags said:


> The number plate cannot be seen that clears admin , i do think that in this situation a simple note on the windscreen would have been enough , the linch mob ready to hang the bloke should chill out and grow up !!! , who made you lot the motorhome police !!!



Agree with the fact that the number plate was not readable, and a note on the windscreen or a word would siffice, but just because people have an opinion does not make them any type of police.


----------



## dave and mary (Feb 23, 2014)

Well here we go again, over the years we have seen names come and go, as one goes another joins to take there place. First why do people need to make such a thing about leaving the site, just leave and let that be an end to it. I like many others of you go onto other sites and look down the posts and some of the replies and can not say I am over impressed with them. Another thing a lot of the people whose name used to appear on here a lot, materialise in person when there is a meet organised, and why is this because this is a bl..dy good site with some of the nicest people you could ever wish to meet. As many of you know our daughter is terminally ill, at times like these you need friends and by god have we got some on here, when we arrive at a meet its,  how are things going, are you ok. Sorry I went of topic a bit then, so if some one is not happy then leave, some of the things say they are leaving over are they really worth it. there are people on here who seem to have one thing in mind just to upset others, ( not many ) what I do is if a post comes up that is put on by a person that in my opinion falls into that category, I delete it without even opening it, over the years this has saved me getting upset about posts. So Phil, you will never win, what is that saying about pleasing all the people all of the time.


  :drive:    :drive:


----------



## roamingman (Feb 23, 2014)

mr brown
I do like his posts, but to post that he is leaving, just looking for sympathy, let him go, his loss. 

bye-bye mr brown


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 23, 2014)

n brown said:


> well I've quite enjoyed most of my time on this forum,and I hope I've contributed a bit but I think it's time to move on.
> the latest bit of mean-spirited vigilantism has been the final straw for me. that somebody took it on themselves,having misread the situation ,to post a photo including the reg no. of this poor sod's van,and that so many people jumped in to the attack quite shocked me. and that the photo was allowed to be posted by admin.
> wildcamping used to be about avoiding regulation and being free spirits,this seems to be about the opposite,bye



please dont go i be all alone in the grave yard:scared::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 23, 2014)

I am really sad that Nigel is leaving as he's been a big part of this forum for some years and I hope he will have some time out and return.

I'm really surprised that the thread in question caused such a problem.

We all look at things from differing points of view and need accept this, that's what debates are all about.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 23, 2014)

Admin said:


> I am not sure why N Brown has reacted this way. His first post in this thread says that I have done wrong by allowing a photo with someones reg to be shown, this is a complete lie. This is why I have defended myself.
> 
> N Brown has contributed a lot to this community and is a welcome member.
> 
> ...



maybe not well phill deprest ph him make sure he is ok and safe.


----------



## frontslide (Feb 23, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> please dont go i be all alone in the grave yard:scared::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


Its ok you still have your best friend Linux


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 23, 2014)

frontslide said:


> Its ok you still have your best friend Linux



cant build a good van like n brown,maybe hes coming to camp here.big welcome.:drive::drive::drive:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 23, 2014)

roamingman said:


> mr brown
> I do like his posts, but to post that he is leaving, just looking for sympathy, let him go, his loss.
> 
> bye-bye mr brown



Mr Brown gave his reasons for leaving, he did not look for sympathy, but he did mention mean spiritedness......
John


----------



## barryd (Feb 23, 2014)

All forums are the same.  Im an active member on 4 well known motorhome forums (well one not so well known ) and its the same on all of them.

There will always be the odd nutter (Moi?), Troll, whinger, big head etc.  Leaving is daft as it will be the same where ever you go.  There isnt a forum out there that is just totally full of cool people who all love each other and get on.  How much fun would that be anyhow?

Nothing upsets me now on forums.  Its simply not worth it.  I have enough $hite in my life to put up with and I come online to get away from all of that and have a laugh and soemtimes I even talk about motorhomes but not very often.

You just need to rise above it and not let it get to you or just inject Humour.  Something N Brown was flipping brilliant at.  Such a shame.


----------



## snowbirds (Feb 23, 2014)

*Don't go*

Hi N brown,

I don't know what happened,but if you go there are not many of us happy old Git's left to keep the youngsters down and in control.But If you do decide to go I won't speak to you again.:sad::scared:who are you?:lol-053::lol-053::nothingtoadd::bow::bow:


Regards  Snowbirds.







n brown said:


> well I've quite enjoyed most of my time on this forum,and I hope I've contributed a bit but I think it's time to move on.
> the latest bit of mean-spirited vigilantism has been the final straw for me. that somebody took it on themselves,having misread the situation ,to post a photo including the reg no. of this poor sod's van,and that so many people jumped in to the attack quite shocked me. and that the photo was allowed to be posted by admin.
> wildcamping used to be about avoiding regulation and being free spirits,this seems to be about the opposite,bye


----------



## sinner (Feb 23, 2014)

Please pick up your toys, they are making a mess )
I for one like your post (well most o them) really thing yer making a mountain out of a mole hill........


----------



## witzend (Feb 23, 2014)

barryd said:


> I might have to start a gassing thread.



Don't mention gassing them brick thru the windows bad enough


----------



## philgb (Feb 23, 2014)

As a newby to WC with a  99% finished campervan and looking to invade NorthWales from the first sign of spring, I thought the tw@t in a van post was good, in that it demonstrates how you should WC considerately. **** I dont know you Mr Brown but hey keep it together and be happy WCamping


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 24, 2014)

I have learnt a new bit of forum-speak in the last couple of days "****". I look forward to the opportunity for using it myself.


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 24, 2014)

I didn't see the thread that is referred to here, however what amazes me is the need for people to advertise their leaving, if you feel you have been slighted and you have had enough, and want to leave, then do it just go. why the need to post I'm off then !! is it a vain attempt to have people persuade you to stay ?

Must say this forum is no different to others, people are always upping sticks and leaving, arguing never to return, if it gets to that stage with me I just don't log-in again, some may say good ridance, others may not, I wouldn't know or care, as I would not see the posts.

Steve


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 24, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I have learnt a new bit of forum-speak in the last couple of days "****". I look forward to the opportunity for using it myself.



As long as you don't pinch my "pfft" lol

Sorry to see N Brown go, his humour has made me giggle on many occasions, its a real shame to loose a really nice guy, and so helpful too, i hope you re consider, Nigel, please?


----------



## Herbenny (Feb 24, 2014)

steco1958 said:


> I didn't see the thread that is referred to here, however what amazes me is the need for people to advertise their leaving, if you feel you have been slighted and you have had enough, and want to leave, then do it just go. why the need to post I'm off then !! is it a vain attempt to have people persuade you to stay ?
> 
> Must say this forum is no different to others, people are always upping sticks and leaving, arguing never to return, if it gets to that stage with me I just don't log-in again, some may say good ridance, others may not, I wouldn't know or care, as I would not see the posts.
> 
> Steve



I really don't think its a vain attempt to make someone stay far from it....especially not in this case.

I think the thing is that some of us know each other on a more personal level than just a forum as some of us have met on many of occasions. So if that person just suddenly stopped posting,  the people that know them would be concerned about their well being.  I suppose your right in some ways.... I learnt a lesson by announcing my departure from the forum at the end of last year and wished that I hadn't ....the lesson for me was to just back away and not be so active on the forum for a while. It did help take some time out and learn not take things so personally. 

As for Nigel his knowledge, humour and one liners will be sorely missed........


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 24, 2014)

Herbenny said:


> I really don't think its a vain attempt to make someone stay far from it....especially not in this case.
> 
> I think the thing is that some of us know each other on a more personal level than just a forum as some of us have met on many of occasions. So if that person just suddenly stopped posting,  the people that know them would be concerned about their well being.  I suppose your right in some ways.... I learnt a lesson by announcing my departure from the forum at the end of last year and wished that I hadn't ....the lesson for me was to just back away and not be so active on the forum for a while. It did help take some time out and learn not take things so personally.
> 
> As for Nigel his knowledge, humour and one liners will be sorely missed........



I see where you are coming from, however if you get to know a few people, you would send a personal note, a PM, you may even call them on that wonderful invention the telephone, but to an open thread on a highly used forum (that he has had issues with), that is going to attract even more comments, of both persuasions.

I believe you did the sensible thing, backed off a little, you didn't start a thread to announce you were going to take a break, did you, you distanced yourself from comments, and your still here, that is good.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 24, 2014)

steco1958 said:


> I believe you did the sensible thing, backed off a little, learned to distance yourself from comments, and your still here, that is good.



I did much the same thing. Glad I'm still here.
John


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2014)

n brown said:


> wildcamping used to be about avoiding regulation and being free spirits,this seems to be about the opposite



Take care, see you around, mr brown - that's if you're reading this, which I kind of doubt....  :wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2014)

i loved his we tin coat,may he rust in peace.:drive::goodluck::goodluck::goodluck::goodluck:


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 24, 2014)

******



Sharon the Cat said:


> I have learnt a new bit of forum-speak in the last couple of days "****". I look forward to the opportunity for using it myself.



You do know the meaning don't you Sharon TC
FOR the FORUMS SAKE. 
and BBB =Bring Back the Brown.
If we PM him he will get the picture even if he is not logged on


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Feb 24, 2014)

im confused here lol ive not seen this thread and dnt know n brown at all i have read his posts many times and he has good knoedge . regardless of what phil does my take is a pic is pic if it was taken in public which we all have a right to do and then post it on a forum why is it hils job to police its not an ilegal pic so why does he have to worry about moderating this pic or not if it shows good or bad praice is postaive either way as we can all learn and discuss whats the issuie hows it any diffrent than if we were all stood next to the vehicle in real time would some one ell use its ileagsl to disuss it....... i spent two nights at in mablethorpe and for te first time went to see moggs head and the barrier we drove down to a place called six marches and got speaking to a guy who designed the weed beds for the nture we disssucseed the barrier he aggres they are thier more because of flyng tiping and he says its not the m homers who cause the big probems,  wehy do we seem to think as m homers that we are guilty of things all the time 99 percent of us are responsible ppl and should not have to aplogise for who we are. what ever was in that pic was a momment in time how do we know that he had just left the tap open my mistake etc even if he had done what ever is was im sure its not a dash on ppl raping smashing p facilities starting fires flytipping lets get real here. this n brown you need to get back on here if not for your sake but you have a obligation to share your wealth of experiance with us


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 24, 2014)

landyrubbertramp said:


> you have a obligation to share your wealth of experiance with us



OK i have cut down this quote so sue me !!

What obligation does he have ?????????????

And what experiences does he have that many others on here don't have.


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Feb 24, 2014)

steco1958 said:


> OK i have cut down this quote so sue me !!
> 
> What obligation does he have ?????????????



hi steco i was not being rude quite the opposite i was referring to a moral one , he has good knowledge of things on here he will be missed he knows that and im sure deep down he wants to share this with people around him.if we go down the route of he does not have to do anything for anyone etc what sort of society will we end up with , do we look the other way or should we if we see an old woman who needs help to cross the road or not say morning back to sumone who says it as the pass you in the street we are better than that and im sure n brown is too.  n brown can of curse leave we all will for one reason or another but over this issue seems bizarre.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 24, 2014)

steco1958 said:


> I see where you are coming from, however if you get to know a few people, you would send a personal note, a PM, you may even call them on that wonderful invention the telephone, but to an open thread on a highly used forum (that he has had issues with), that is going to attract even more comments, of both persuasions.
> 
> I believe you did the sensible thing, backed off a little, learned to distance yourself from comments, and your still here, that is good.



I think certain things on here hit a raw nerve and you often have a knee jerk reaction but as you say it's best to sit back awhile before making a decision.


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 24, 2014)

landyrubbertramp said:


> hi steco i was not being rude quite the opposite i was referring to a moral one , he has good knowledge of things on here he will be missed he knows that and im sure deep down he wants to share this with people around him.if we go down the route of he does not have to do anything for anyone etc what sort of society will we end up with , do we look the other way or should we if we see an old woman who needs help to cross the road or not say morning back to sumone who says it as the pass you in the street we are better than that and im sure n brown is too.  n brown can of curse leave we all will for one reason or another but over this issue seems bizarre.



Sorry I disagree with you, there is no "obligation" for anyone to share their knowledge on this or any other forum, it is a choice that people make to assist others, I do not see the correlation between assisting on this forum to a degradation in society, other people will and do pickup where others have started, the forum functioned before n brown arrived and it will function after his departure.

I am sure if he is leaving it would not be over 1 single incident but over many such issues that he was not happy with.

PS he hasn't gone as yet, he logged in today at 10:09


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 24, 2014)

steco1958 said:


> OK i have cut down this quote so sue me !!
> 
> What obligation does he have ?????????????
> 
> And what experiences does he have that many others on here don't have.



He's a very knowlegeable guy and a real character when you meet him, he will also help anybody and will be one of the biggest losses this forum has suffered if he does not return.


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 24, 2014)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> He's a very knowlegeable guy and a real character when you meet him, he will also help anybody and will be one of the biggest losses this forum has suffered if he does not return.



No one is saying he is not knowledgable, however I am sure there are member on the forum and others that will join either today or in future that are just as knowledgable.


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Feb 24, 2014)

steco1958 said:


> Sorry I disagree with you, there is no "obligation" for anyone to share their knowledge on this or any other forum, it is a choice that people make to assist others, I do not see the correlation between assisting on this forum to a degradation in society, other people will and do pickup where others have started, the forum functioned before n brown arrived and it will function after his departure.
> 
> I am sure if he is leaving it would not be over 1 single incident but over many such issues that he was not happy with.
> 
> PS he hasn't gone as yet, he logged in today at 10:09



thats cool steco its fine to disagree i still respect you. disagreeing with some is normal is society its what we do after that thier nothing wrong with a difference of opinion. if its a deeper issuie about other things thats cool of course he can leave thats his right but like i and other have learned from him if sure he enjoys his time on here too.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 24, 2014)

steco1958 said:


> No one is saying he is not knowledgable, however I am sure there are member on the forum and others that will join either today or in future that are just as knowledgable.



Yes but they're not always as willing to share that knowledge.

You are not aware of the help Nigel has given other members, he really does go that extra mile.


----------



## Penny13 (Feb 24, 2014)

People can not just be replaced, where is the human value in that ! 
N brown has helped me with my mechanical problems and on days that are blue with his humour, it is all very sad


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Feb 24, 2014)

Penny13 said:


> People can not just be replaced, where is the human value in that !
> N brown has helped me with my mechanical problems and on days that are blue with his humour, it is all very sad



people can not just be replaced, where is the human value in that 

thanks penny well put.


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 24, 2014)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Yes but they're not always as willing to share that knowledge.
> 
> You are not aware of the help Nigel has given other members, he really does go that extra mile.



I am aware of his knowledge, I have read some of his posts, I just don't understand the reasoning behind him raising a thread to say he is off, as mentioned earlier, if he has made friends then send an IM, telephone those people, but to post an open thread ?? can't see the sense.

if that offends i'm sorry, its not what I would have done.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 24, 2014)

*we care Mr Brown*



steco1958 said:


> Sorry I disagree with you, there is no "obligation" for anyone to share their knowledge on this or any other forum, it is a choice that people make to assist others, I do not see the correlation between assisting on this forum to a degradation in society, other people will and do pickup where others have started, the forum functioned before n brown arrived and it will function after his departure.
> 
> I am sure if he is leaving it would not be over 1 single incident but over many such issues that he was not happy with.
> 
> PS he hasn't gone as yet, he logged in today at 10:09



Some times in life people do things because they are a bit down a little depressed maybe and need to know that they are liked and have genuine friends out there and the fact that he is logged on tells me that he cares about your opinions so please be careful what you say.


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 24, 2014)

Penny13 said:


> People can not just be replaced, where is the human value in that !
> N brown has helped me with my mechanical problems and on days that are blue with his humour, it is all very sad



People are always replaced, its the nature of the beast. the human value is that someone else will assist with the issues that are highlighted on here, and they may have a different slant on how to express that knowledge, but it will still get transferred.


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 24, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> Some times in life people do things because they are a bit down a little depressed maybe and need to know that they are liked and have genuine friends out there and the fact that he is logged on tells me that he cares about your opinions so please be careful what you say.



Annie, I am sure he cares, and it is good to have friends, I am being careful in my choice of words (you have to on forums as you know), I do not believe I am being hard or harsh or nasty, just as mentioned earlier, do not understand the need to tell the world I am leaving.

A vision popped in my head as I write this of an old actor, back of hand to his forehead as he is typing his farewell, very very dramatic.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes, we get the picture. You don't understand.


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 24, 2014)

mark61 said:


> Yes, we get the picture. You don't understand.



sorry if you don't like what I have written !!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 24, 2014)

Steco I don't know you as we've never met and I would not miss you on here if you left and I doubt you would miss me, that's not a personal attack on you and that may change if we do ever meet.
But Nigel and members like him have been on here years and has become a big part of the community and it is a great loss if we lose someone like him.
As for him announcing his departure, I'm sure that was on the spur of the moment and Nigel is a pretty straight talker.


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 24, 2014)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Take care, see you around, mr brown - that's if you're reading this, which I kind of doubt....  :wave:


I was looking at this thread earlier and n. brown was shown as reading this thread ........


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Feb 24, 2014)

jeffmossy said:


> I was looking at this thread earlier and n. brown was shown as reading this thread ........



great lol so n brown get back on here and type sorry guys a i had a fail moment lol

we all love you .... well not that way and sum more than others :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 24, 2014)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Steco I don't know you as we've never met and I would not miss you on here if you left and I doubt you would miss me, that's not a personal attack on you and that may change if we do ever meet.
> But Nigel and members like him have been on here years and has become a big part of the community and it is a great loss if lose someone like him.
> As for him announcing his departure, I'm sure that was on the spur of the moment and Nigel is a pretty straight talker.



I don't take it as a personal slight so no issues there, as you are correct we do not know each other so we would not miss eachother.

I understand that Nigel has been around for a long time.

I also believe that if we do meet we would have a good time chewing the fat about many things, I probably would also enjoy Nigels company, nothing better than a straight talker.

As Nigel has read the thread since he posted, I would love to hear if after the last couple of days, would he post the same thread again, or would he do it differently.

I have seen this type of thread on a good few forums, and they always produce the same type of reaction, some asking for the person to reconsider, others just saying buy then, some saying good ridance, its nothing new.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 24, 2014)

landyrubbertramp said:


> great lol so n brown get back on here and type sorry guys a i had a fail moment lol
> 
> we all love you .... well not that way and sum more than others :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:



Hang on there and don't get carried away, have you seen how ugly he is? lol:wacko:


----------



## Val54 (Feb 24, 2014)

Personally I would suggest we all back off this thread, the op is still around and will know of the support he has received from a lot of fellow members. Speculation as to why he posted his departure in a public way doesn't get us anywhere and continuing this "soap" will only end up getting more personal!


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Feb 24, 2014)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Hang on there and don't get carried away, have you seen how ugly he is? lol:wacko:



o right in that case we may need to have a rethink lol :banana:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 24, 2014)

Val54 said:


> Personally I would suggest we all back off this thread, the op is still around and will know of the support he has received from a lot of fellow members. Speculation as to why he posted his departure in a public way doesn't get us anywhere and continuing this "soap" will only end up getting more personal!



Yep I agree enough said.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 24, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> You do know the meaning don't you Sharon TC
> FOR the FORUMS SAKE.
> and BBB =Bring Back the Brown.
> If we PM him he will get the picture even if he is not logged on



Of course I get the meaning. It is nothing at all like what I said when I realised the toilet cassette was still in the garage in Herefordshire when we were in Somerset. 

BBB =Bring Back the Brown, sounds like Arkwright in Open All Hours.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2014)

jeffmossy said:


> I was looking at this thread earlier and n. brown was shown as reading this thread ........



... most likely while he was cooking up something tasty in the background.
I never got to taste any of his home made PIES before he decided to wander off ! Brown, I don't know if  I'll never forgive you for that !!!  :hammer: :wave:

It's right easy to take the hump at some of the bullsh*t that's spouted on this - and other - forums.

I've always seen mr brown as a very robust, grounded, fair and open-minded gentleman with just about the best witticisms I've come across anywhere, so something must be pretty wrong to get his goat enough to announce his retirement from this WC site. 

It's not about being a "drama queen", as someone implied earlier, but perhaps more a public statement about where he thinks this site has been heading the last few months. 

Or maybe it's none of the above, who knows? Your guess is as good as mine 

Maybe stuff in the real world holds more interest and priority for nigel right now?

We can speculate 'til we're blue in the face - makes no difference to the outcome.
But his leaving, if genuine, will make a big difference to how often I bother to peruse this site.

I shall be coming to see you mr brown when we venture down your neck of the woods, which we surely will 

Meantime, don't eat ALL the pies or you won't fit through the door of your camper, Fatty !!!


----------



## horshamjack (Feb 24, 2014)

Lets hope he has a change of mind and reconsiders. His wealth of knowledge is invaluable and a loss to this forum


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 24, 2014)

"Why would he say he is off" well pure speculation on my part, but I am aware that in the past when people have stopped posting, some members get concerned and start asking where is the poster,are they ok, has anyone heard from them etc etc.

If the person says goodbye, or I'm off, At least everyone knows why they are not posting! If later on they come back, well all I can say is GREAT.


----------



## shawbags (Feb 24, 2014)

Beemer said:


> Agree with the fact that the number plate was not readable, and a note on the windscreen or a word would siffice, but just because people have an opinion does not make them any type of police.



One comment was to have it towed away , if that's not taking the law into their own hands and taking the pi*s I don't know what is .


----------



## shawbags (Feb 24, 2014)

Mr brown has made is point and I agree with him , lets leave this post alone and Mr Brown can make his own mind up , i'm sure if he is still on the site as soon as someone needs his help he will be back , we all get pissed off Mr Brown including me LOL hope to hear from you soon , Shawbags ( Chris ).


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 24, 2014)

*it was me*



shawbags said:


> One comment was to have it towed away , if that's not taking the law into their own hands and taking the pi*s I don't know what is .


I made that comment on that thread and it was done very tonge in cheek with a little bit of sarcasm with the aide memoire and I am big enough to apologise to anyone offended by this remark. I am genuinely sorry if my post upset anyone especially Mr Brown as him and young  Mr Trevskoda make me laugh most days and i would not like to verbally offend anyone on this forum as I am semi house bound the chat on here keeps me from being miserable and depressed.
But in my defence of joining in, that camper was badly parked and said that he did not notice the waste pipe open ( even when he put the levelers out) and the member that took the photos is probably taking the flack from her neighbours over that MH.
Once again I am sorry


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2014)

I wouldn't apologise, campervanannie 

You saw something you personally thought maybe wasn't pukka, you posted a pic of the purported offender (with reg number blocked out) and expected some responses, either in agreement or not.

Nowt wrong with that. I doubt whether mr brown is leaving just cos of your post; there's been far more offensive stuff posted on this site in the past 

So cheer up, keep smiling and keep on posting.

Can't be bothered contributing owt else at the moment, so I'm away off out just now for a bit of living in the *real* world  

Catch you later alligators :wave:


----------



## dave and mary (Feb 24, 2014)

If this lot of twaddle goes on much more it wont be people leaving but committing suicide, come on the guy new a bit about this and that and was a nice person, but I bet a lot you now a lot about certain things, lets give it a rest and move on.


All said in the best possible test, tong in cheek, just for fun, god I hope that cover everything.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2014)

dave and mary said:


> All said in the best possible test, tong in cheek, just for fun, god I hope that cover everything.



Are you sure now? I mean really, really, really sure??

Have you taken out insurance? You haven't?!!! :scared: OMG!!! :rulez: :hammer:

Prepare to pay for the rest of time! c:  :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061: :lol-049: :cheers:


----------



## maingate (Feb 24, 2014)

I sort of understand where NB is coming from. I haven't bothered logging on for a while because there is more arguing and petty spats than owt else. To be honest, I have got pissed off with the forum lately and am looking at taking a break until such time as there is a better mood going.

It is not just this one, other forums are broadly similar lately. What annoys me is that some of the gobby self righteous posters have left other forums themselves when they did not like some of the replies to their posts. Perhaps if I utilised the ignore facility I might be a bit happier with WC4MH.


----------



## dave and mary (Feb 24, 2014)

maingate said:


> I sort of understand where NB is coming from. I haven't bothered logging on for a while because there is more arguing and petty spats than owt else. To be honest, I have got pissed off with the forum lately and am looking at taking a break until such time as there is a better mood going.
> 
> It is not just this one, other forums are broadly similar lately. What annoys me is that some of the gobby self righteous posters have left other forums themselves when they did not like some of the replies to their posts. Perhaps if I utilised the ignore facility I might be a bit happier with WC4MH.



Yes I think you are right, have a break, it just gets more stupid when you go on to another site and see what's being said on there about this thread. Not wonting to start another thread but why has this happened, one forum slagging of another,  so stupid when we all have the same interest, just like kids in the play ground at school. Yes time for a break and just and watch.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 24, 2014)

*S.a.d.*

I think its this time of year, pants weather, dark nights, its gettin to us. When the light nights and sunny days come we will all be in a better mood and shake off this seasonal affected disorder.


----------



## Neckender (Feb 24, 2014)

As Zebidee said "Biongg time for bed"

John.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 24, 2014)

Somebody said some time ago it is time to stop posting on this thread but it still carries on, I bet after a meet it takes two days to clear the area:lol-049:


----------



## Admin (Feb 24, 2014)

I think that it is time to close this now.

I do hope that N Brown reconsiders.


----------

